# Which webcam is the best supported by linux?

## devsk

Well, the subject says it all. I will appreciate if people mentioned their experiences. I plan to use it with skype.

Thanks,

devsk

PS: When I say best supported: it means, the webcam has a mature driver, is reliable, is being actively developed and doesn't oops the kernel every now and then... :Smile: 

----------

## octanez

What interface are you looking for? Strictly USB2 or are you open to using Firewire cameras? Firewire (IEEE1394) video input is very stable and mature.

----------

## devsk

 *octanez wrote:*   

> What interface are you looking for? Strictly USB2 or are you open to using Firewire cameras? Firewire (IEEE1394) video input is very stable and mature.

 both are fine. But I think USB would be better supported (reliability wise).

----------

## majoron

 *devsk wrote:*   

> Well, the subject says it all. I will appreciate if people mentioned their experiences. I plan to use it with skype.

 

I'm also interested. In fact I bought a cheap one (Conceptronic flexcam), and it was really frustrating.

But...

 *octanez wrote:*   

> What interface are you looking for? Strictly USB2 or are you open to using Firewire cameras? Firewire (IEEE1394) video input is very stable and mature.

 

I have a videocamera with Firewire. Can it be used as a webcam? That would be great...

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *devsk wrote:*   

>  *octanez wrote:*   What interface are you looking for? Strictly USB2 or are you open to using Firewire cameras? Firewire (IEEE1394) video input is very stable and mature. both are fine. But I think USB would be better supported (reliability wise).

 

 logitech quickcam pro 9000 

dunno which is best supported, but it works fine with skype, ekiga, cheese, ...   :Smile: 

make sure you use latest linux-uvc driver   :Idea: 

----------

